# betterbee nucs



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Matt NY said:


> I was forced to buy the nuc boxes this year rather than give a deposit and return them. Is this just a NY thing that got sprung on them at the last minute. I didn't get a very satisfactory answer when I ordered them. It was the first day of nuc orders and they seemed pretty busy.


Are these disposable nuc boxes? The cardboard kind? Maybe they are working toward having the beekeeper transfer the nuc into their own nuc box?


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

Nope, the foam kind. Total was around $92 I think.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I really like those nuc boxes. I've bought about thirty of them for chasing swarms. They are nice when climbing up in a tree or anytime you have to go up a ladder.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Betterbee supplies their nucs in either the styrofoam box that they provide. You put a deposit on it and return it or buy it.
The other option is you provide them a nuc box and they will set the nuc up in your box.
At least that was the deal a few years ago when I picked some nucs up last.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Better bee is not doing returns anymore. Their catalog says that they no longer put bees in used equipment and all nucs are now placed in new Beemax nuc boxes.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*Betterbee nuc box return policy*

Actually, $92 for a five-frame nuc, with a new nuc box, is not a bad deal. I sold out my 2008 nucs in January, at $90 each. Principally to repeat customers. When customers pick up my nucs they have been put into a one-way cardboard box made just for this purpose, so $92 including a new Bee-Max nuc box is not a bad price.

But please be very careful when you pick them up. Nucs do not appear to travel well in the Bee Max boxes and there have been multiple reports of bees in Bee Max nucs dying by overheating. I'm not sure why this is the case, but it has happened to me when I took some 2 hours to move nucs in Bee Max boxes from one yard to another. (Nonetheless, I still like the nuc boxes and have learned how to avoid this problem.) 

Try to pick a rainy cold day. If not both rainy and cold, then at least one of the above.

Matt, I sent you a more detailed Private Message. 

Lloyd


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Same thing can happen with the cardboard nuc boxes(overheating). Try to pick your nucs up with a truck, the extra air flowing around the boxes helps keep them cool.


----------

